# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  ¿Cuáles son los Incoterms utilizados en exportación e importación?

## Bruno Cillóniz

*
Si vas importar o exportar es importante que conozcas las reglas Incoterms.*  
Incoterms (acrónimo del inglés international commercial terms, ‘términos internacionales de comercio’) son normas acerca de las condiciones de entrega de las mercancías. Se usan para dividir los costes de las transacciones comerciales internacionales, delimitando las responsabilidades entre el comprador y el vendedor, y reflejan la práctica actual en el transporte internacional de mercancías.  *EXW* 
El vendedor pone la mercancía a disposición del comprador en sus instalaciones: fábrica, almacén, etc. Todos los gastos a partir de ese momento son por cuenta del comprador. Incoterms EXW se puede utilizar con cualquier tipo de transporte o con una combinación de ellos (conocido como transporte multimodal).  *FCA* 
El vendedor se compromete a entregar la mercancía en un punto acordado dentro del país de origen, que pueden ser los locales de un transitario, una estación ferroviaria… (este lugar convenido para entregar la mercancía suele estar relacionado con los espacios del transportista). Se hace cargo de los costes hasta que la mercancía está situada en ese punto convenido; entre otros, la aduana en el país de origen. 
Incoterms FCA se puede utilizar con cualquier tipo de transporte: transporte aéreo, ferroviario, por carretera y en contenedores/transporte multimodal. Sin embargo, es un Incoterms poco usado.  *FAS* 
El vendedor entrega la mercancía en el muelle pactado del puerto de carga convenido; esto es, al lado del barco. Incoterms FAS es propio de mercancías de carga a granel o de carga voluminosa porque se depositan en terminales del puerto especializadas, que están situadas en el muelle. 
El vendedor es responsable de las gestiones y costes de la aduana de exportación (en las versiones anteriores a Incoterms 2000, el comprador organizaba el despacho aduanero de exportación). El Incoterms FAS sólo se utiliza para transporte en barco, ya sea marítimo o fluvial.  *FOB * El vendedor entrega la mercancía sobre el buque. El vendedor contrata el transporte a través de un transitario o un consignatario, pero el coste del transporte lo asume el comprador. Incoterms FOB es uno de los más usados en el comercio internacional. Se debe utilizar para carga general (bidones, bobinas, contenedores, etc.) de mercancías, no utilizable para granel. 
Incoterms FOB se utiliza exclusivamente para transporte en barco, ya sea marítimo o fluvial. * CFR* 
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluido el transporte principal, hasta que la mercancía llegue al puerto de destino. Sin embargo, el riesgo se transfiere al comprador en el momento que la mercancía se encuentra cargada en el buque, en el país de origen. Se debe utilizar para carga general, que no se transporta en contenedores; tampoco es apropiado para los graneles. 
Incoterms CFR sólo se utiliza para transporte en barco, ya sea marítimo o fluvial.  *CIF* 
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluidos el transporte principal y el seguro, hasta que la mercancía llegue al puerto de destino. Aunque el seguro lo ha contratado el vendedor, el beneficiario del seguro es el comprador. 
Como en el Incoterms anterior, CFR, el riesgo se transfiere al comprador en el momento que la mercancía se encuentra cargada en el buque, en el país de origen. El Incoterms CIF es uno de los más usados en el comercio internacional porque las condiciones de un precio CIF son las que marcan el valor en aduana de un producto que se importa.2 Se debe utilizar para carga general o convencional, pero no se debe utilizar cuando se transporta en contenedores. 
Incoterms CIF se utiliza para cualquier transporte, pero sobretodo barco, ya sea marítimo o fluvial.  *CPT* 
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluido el transporte principal, hasta que la mercancía llegue al punto convenido en el país de destino. Sin embargo, el riesgo se transfiere al comprador en el momento de la entrega de la mercancía al transportista dentro del país de origen. 
Incoterms CPT se puede utilizar con cualquier modo de transporte incluido el transporte multimodal (combinación de diferentes tipos de transporte para llegar a destino).  *CIP * El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluidos el transporte principal y el seguro, hasta que la mercancía llegue al punto convenido en el país de destino. El riesgo se transfiere al comprador en el momento de la entrega de la mercancía al transportista dentro del país de origen. Aunque el seguro lo ha contratado el vendedor, el beneficiario del seguro es el comprador. 
Incoterms CIP se puede utilizar con cualquier modo de transporte o con una combinación de ellos (transporte multimodal).  *DAT* 
Incoterms DAT se utiliza para todos los tipos de transporte. Es uno de los dos nuevos Incoterms 2010 con DAP. Reemplaza el Incoterms DEQ. 
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluidos el transporte principal y el seguro (que no es obligatorio), hasta que la mercancía se coloca en a la terminal definida. También asume los riesgos hasta ese momento. 
Incoterms DEQ se utilizaba netamente en el comercio internacional de graneles porque el punto de entrega coincide con las terminales de graneles de los puertos. (En las versiones anteriores a Incoterms 2000, con el Incoterms DEQ, el pago de la aduana de importación era a cargo del vendedor; en la versión actual, es por cuenta del comprador).  *DAP* 
Incoterms DAP se utiliza para todos los tipos de transporte. Es uno de los dos nuevos Incoterms 2010 con DAT. Reemplaza los Incoterms DAF, DDU y DES. 
El vendedor se hace cargo de todos los costes, incluidos el transporte principal y el seguro (que no es obligatorio) pero no de los costes asociados a la importación, hasta que la mercancía se ponga a disposición del comprador en un vehículo listo para ser descargado. También asume los riesgos hasta ese momento.  *DDP* 
El vendedor paga todos los gastos hasta dejar la mercancía en el punto convenido en el país de destino. El comprador no realiza ningún tipo de trámite. Los gastos de aduana de importación son asumidos por el vendedor.  *Fuente*: www.diariodelexportador.com Temas similares: Artículo: ¿Cuáles han sido los productos agrícolas más exportados en el 2014? Artículo: Alimentos desperdiciados: ¿Cuáles son los alimentos que más se desechan? CONSULTA DE REQUISITOS DE IMPORTACIÓN Y EXPORTACIÓN (SENASA) Seminario Gratuito : Incoterms 2010 El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento?

----------

